# I have come to a conclusion about the State of the Union address....



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

So, I'm sitting here watching the State of The Union address and I was thinking...no matter if you agree with what Obama is saying or not...I think we can all agree that he would look cooler if he gave his speech while smoking a pipe. I can picture it now....

"Ladies and gentlemen, the President of the United States of America"

In walks Obama, flanked by two body guards. He makes his way to the podium. He reaches for his speech, and places it in front of him. 
Then, after surveying the crowd, he reaches into the breast pocket of his jacket and pulls out his Presidential Calabash Pipe and lights up. After a few puffs...

OBAMA: Ladies and Gentlemen, before we get to the state of the union, I would like to urge congress on a pressing matter. I challenge congress to repeal all taxes on pipe tobacco, so that we, as a nation, can ensure that everyone on the Puffs.com forum can get affordable pipe tobacco without paying ridiculous taxes to enjoy one of god's gifts. Now, that's taken care of...Let us begin.


Ok, perhaps I'm dreaming, but honestly, wouldn't it be cool if he just busted out a pipe at the beginning of his speech?

Anyway, sorry for this silly little post. The thought just crossed my mind.

-Mycroft


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

What kind of pipe do you think he'd be smoking? 

Shape?
Hallmark?


and what blend? I bet he's a Va/Per man.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

probably a one hitter


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Presidential Calabash? The President of the United States of America cannot use a products sourced from foreign nations. Besides if he did we all know it would be a Gold Mount Peterson. But I digress... He should have a great hand made American pipe from Rad Davis. 

EDIT - If he was smart he would load it with some easily acquired, yet quite tasty Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> probably a one hitter


:drum:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I seriously fear for this thread, Mycroft. Don't say I didn't warn you. 

That being said, personally, no matter who the President was, if I was caught in a bear trap in front of a TV while it was on and couldn't reach the remote, I'd chew my own foot off.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I seriously fear for this thread, Mycroft. Don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> That being said, personally, no matter who the President was, if I was caught in a bear trap in front of a TV while it was on and couldn't reach the remote, I'd chew my own foot off.


Indigosmoke, I tend to agree with you, and I hope I have not created a monster. I must admit, this post was spawned partially from my daydreaming while "working" on a paper (about the state of the union address) and partially from my longing to have a "pipe break". I need to get to pg. 5 before I will allow myself that pleasure.

My sincere hope is that this thread does not get out of hand. My thinking is that if any forum (and it's members) can resist the temptation to turn this post into a war-zone, it is the Puff.com forum.

My sincerest apologies if this post goes to hell.

-Mycroft


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I Swear TO GOD I said almost this exact same thing to my wife. I said it would be AWESOME if he pulled out a smoke and said "Let's lower tobacco taxes and stop all this hysteria! I also propose that everyone chill out, take a smoke, and we pass the tobacco purity act. Tobacco (cigarettes) will no longer be chemically treated but all natural tobacco! Tobacco was the crop that made this nation great and it will again!

Gentlemen, you may smoke!

(Luckily Boehner could join him! Talk about Bi-Partisan!)


Mycroft Holmes said:


> So, I'm sitting here watching the State of The Union address and I was thinking...no matter if you agree with what Obama is saying or not...I think we can all agree that he would look cooler if he gave his speech while smoking a pipe. I can picture it now....
> 
> "Ladies and gentlemen, the President of the United States of America"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know if he still is, but President Obama was a cigarette smoker before the election. He continued smoking into his first year as well. If he still does I do not know. Marlboro Lights were his smoke of choice I believe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> My thinking is that if any forum (and it's members) can resist the temptation to turn this post into a war-zone, it is the Puff.com forum.
> -Mycroft


I hope you're right. Maybe we've all learned a thing or two from the past disasters. Do a search on tobacco legislation in this forum if you want to see what I mean...LOL. But hey, who am I to question a mind that surpasses even the great Sherlock!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Well handled gentlemen! Smoke em if you've got em.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I am highly political so i will refrain from that but I have to say, this thread made me have red wine run through my nose and I almost dropped my Wilmer AAA pot on my concrete back patio which would have upset me dearly as it is perfect grain wise. Thanks for the laugh and I do beleive he does still smoke cigarettes and chews Nicorette gum when giving speeches.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Jivey said:


> I don't know if he still is, but President Obama was a cigarette smoker before the election. He continued smoking into his first year as well. If he still does I do not know. Marlboro Lights were his smoke of choice I believe.


Yep, he still smokes. Some say it's a pack a week, which I guess isn't much. Every once in a while you will see a picture of him smoking but the media has almost glossed it over...

I really do think he could be a great pipe smoker but there aren't many american made pipes that I know of but I bet boswell could make him the ultimate pipe.


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

I think he would look great smoking a pipe (or better yet, a nice big Cuban cigar so the label would be legible on TV). When he speaks I always think at a crucial moment, a curtain will rise up behind him and a gospel choir will start singing, repeating the last phrase of every paragraph...

And children should not have to fear the schools in which they learn
(Choir sings: IN WHICH THEY LEARN)
Our elderly should not rely on charity to get the care they need
(THE CARE THEY NEED)
And our health should not be at the bottom of the economic priority list
(PRAISE GOD)

I just made this stuff up but you get the idea
ound:

CB


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

canadianbeaver said:


> I think he would look great smoking a pipe (or better yet, a nice big Cuban cigar so the label would be legible on TV). When he speaks I always think at a crucial moment, a curtain will rise up behind him and a gospel choir will start singing, repeating the last phrase of every paragraph...
> 
> And children should not have to fear the schools in which they learn
> (Choir sings: IN WHICH THEY LEARN)
> ...


ound::banana::bounce::rockon: Good one!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Have to go back to Ford to have a president that smoked a pipe. As far as Obama goes, sure it would be pretty awesome if he did, but for how much crap the media firestormed over his smoking cigarettes...I don't think he'd probably ever do it. I figure it's highly unlikely there will ever be another pipe smoking president - just due to the politics surrounded by smoking.


 smoke Nazis...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> I really do think he could be a great pipe smoker but there aren't many american made pipes that I know of but I bet boswell could make him the ultimate pipe.


You are right about Boswell, he makes very nice pipes for the money. There are others if you are interested in getting an American pipe. American pipe makers tend to be individual artisans though and not big companies like Peterson or Savinelli. Here are a few to get you started. The aforementioned Rad Davis, Mark Tinsky, Randy Wiley, Taylor Lane, Brad Pohlmann, Kurt Huhn and the new Kaywoodies. There are several others.

Incidently, many of these fine fellows are very helpful to new pipe makers offering advice and help on the pipe making forum (Kurt Huhn runs the forum) and even briar and other supplies.

Here's a list of pipe makers and where they are located:

Pipe Maker/Manufacturer List


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Please accept my apologies if anyone thought I was being racist about President Obama! That was certainly not my intention!


CB


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

x6ftundx said:


> I really do think he could be a great pipe smoker but *there aren't many american made pipes that I know *of but I bet boswell could make him the ultimate pipe.


Actually there are many, very good, American pipe makers.

Here are only a few:

Todd Johnson
Bruce Weaver
Rad Davis
Adam Davidson
Pete Provost
Andrew Petersen
Joe Nelson
Mark Tinsky
Jeff Gracik
Jody Davis
Steve Morrisette
Ron Fairchild
Paul Hubartt
Michael Linder

There are also some great Canadian carvers. Michael Parks comes to mind.

Check these guys out. They're not slouches!

Because there are so many, I didn't take the time to list websites, but you can do a simple internet search to find their home page by adding "pipe maker" after their name.

LOTS of great pipes to browse through!

*EDIT - Looks like indigo and I keyed in on the same phrase. He types faster than me!!!! Good info John.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Given his attendance at the 2009 climate change conference in 2009, I could see him puffing on a danish freehand, a preben holm perhaps...


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I think of pipe smoking as kind of a classy sophisticated thing so that would rule out you know who of ever putting his hand on a pipe. :wink: But seriously, that is a really cool thought/idea. If anyone who was giving a speech were to come out with a pipe I'd probably be more apt to pay attention to what was being said.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr. Slick said:


> I think of pipe smoking as kind of a classy sophisticated thing so that would rule out *you know who* of ever putting his hand on a pipe. :wink: But seriously, that is a really cool thought/idea. If anyone who was giving a speech were to come out with a pipe I'd probably be more apt to pay attention to what was being said.


But Voldemort is a wizard...and maybe if it was a churchwarden it would seem wizardly enough for him to smoke from while speaking...

:biggrin: Sorry had to...


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

What ever happened to the "fireside chats" anyway? Picture a president sitting in a leather club chair wearing a smoking jacket, dog curled at his feet, smoking Prince Albert out of an estate Kaywoodie and speaking with the authority and wisdom that comes with age in front of a crackling wood fire. That piece of Norman Rockwell memorabilia would be iconic.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm glad to see that my risky post has not turned into a bloodbath. My belief in the caliber of personage found on the Puff.com forum has been verified. 

It would be really cool if there was a presidential pipe that had been used by all the past presidents, that was handed down through the generations of leaders. Unfortunately, I fear that I am again dreaming. 

On another note, very late last night I finished my paper that I was working on (which spawned my original post) and I am happy to repot that afterwards I had a delightful smoke of "Frog Morton: On The Town." It was a great end to a hard night of school work.

Thanks again to all who have posted on this thread and indulged my silly little thought.

-Mycroft


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

A Meerschaum would be a great pipe for the Presidents to pass down. They can all add to the colorization of it!


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Can't say never again to a pipe smoking President. Things have a way of going full circle and hopefully one day we will have a President that will be tough enough he won't let the media guide him.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Keeping with the presidential theme probably something expensive, maybe a Dunhill or the like ?

As far as tobacco goes is there a Chicago blend out there ?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmgizzo said:


> Keeping with the presidential theme probably something expensive, maybe a Dunhill or the like ?
> 
> As far as tobacco goes is there a Chicago blend out there ?


Maybe one of the Iwan Ries house blends? Perhaps 3 Star Blue.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Maybe one of the Iwan Ries house blends? Perhaps 3 Star Blue.


Excellent John, I might even lay a wager he's been at the ole Iwan Ries lounge before, what self respecting Chicagoan has not ?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Aw man, imagine what that would do to the world of smoking if we did get a President with the balls to stand up and light up a huge bowl in a leather chair in front of God and country. Man that would be nice.

Hopefully some day soon, and we can end this nonsense of demonizing tobacco like it's grown using the blood of Satan himself.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

With no politics involved at all. If a President that smoke makes it to a second term without smoking being brought up too much in the media I can see them lighting up in public. Once in the second term they have nothing to lose. They have already held the highest office in the world. Lighting up will cost them nothing.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

You would think having a president who smokes, the prices of tobacco would go down. I bet it's hard even for his budget to afford these things :banana:


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> (When) can end this nonsense of demonizing tobacco like it's grown using the blood of Satan himself.


You just HAD to go and give out the Secret Ingredient in THE MIXTURE WHICH SHALL NOT BE NAMED didn't you?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

ruralhipster said:


> What ever happened to the "fireside chats" anyway?


Well Roosevelt held 30 while he was President, but he actually sat at his desk. However I have seen photos of him DURING the chats...and he always had the cigarette holder in his mouth.


ruralhipster said:


> Picture a president sitting in a leather club chair wearing a smoking jacket, dog curled at his feet, smoking Prince Albert out of an estate Kaywoodie and speaking with the authority and wisdom that comes with age in front of a crackling wood fire. That piece of Norman Rockwell memorabilia would be iconic.


Jimmy Carter tried this, sans pipe, sitting in front of a ROARING fire wearing a cardigan sweater.

The press was merciless! He was the "community college professor" and "Jimmy Cardigan." Several times the fire started to go out, so the camera pulled in and someone off screen worked to fix it.

You can see a video here: YouTube - President Jimmy Carter - Report to the Nation on Energy


http://iconicphotos.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/jimmy-carters-cardigan1.gif?w=410&h=600


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Mitch said:


> You would think having a president who smokes, the prices of tobacco would go down. I bet it's hard even for his budget to afford these things :banana:


No kidding! A pack of heaters in DC has got to be pushing $10.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

John McCain and John Kerry where sitting next to each other. They never showed them close up, but those two are so distinct looking, that they stick out like sore thumbs. Even at a distance, you couldn't mistake those two. lol

Just thought that was funny. I don't really have any other opinion about the SOTU, because, it's basically all talk and no action. Waste of time.

Maybe if they all got :w and did the State of the Union, it would be more fun to watch.

Guess that's a pipe dream, too! lol


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't believe I got all the way to the bottom of this thread and nobody posted a photoshopped pic of Obama smoking a pipe!?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sure there's probably some kind of new legislation about photochopping the President's pics. 

Of course, I'm sure we've already raised a few red flags between this thread and us always talking about pipe bombs and smoking mail boxes.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Granger said:


> You just HAD to go and give out the Secret Ingredient in THE MIXTURE WHICH SHALL NOT BE NAMED didn't you?


indigosmoke had mentioned the other half with angel farts, so I guess it's only natural someone completed the cycle...


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> I'm sure there's probably some kind of new legislation about photochopping the President's pics.
> 
> Of course, I'm sure we've already raised a few red flags between this thread and us always talking about pipe bombs and smoking mail boxes.


I hope Obama does read this thread and sees the light. WHen he realizes that packs of cigs were $2 at one time, he would realize he could smoke more then. We would see cigs go down over night.


----------

